# Badass music.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Post some of the most badass pieces of music. Those pieces in which the performer thinks, while he/she is playing, "damn I'm good".


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you mean those you need when you want to put a theme on Chuck Norris or Arnold Schwarzenegger scenes?! :lol:

I think the works of Bartok, Mahler, Bruckner, Nielsen and some of the Beethoven's, Dvorak's, Brahms, and Sibelius works are quite "Badass"!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Anything by Bach!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Harry Partch .....very badass


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Post some of the most badass pieces of music. Those pieces in which the performer thinks, while he/she is playing, "damn I'm good".


Without posting videos, I get this feeling from the openings of some 19th century concertos. Grieg, Tchaikovsky, and the Emperor for pianists (for example), and Brahms violin when the soloist is finally allowed to play!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Without posting videos, I get this feeling from the openings of some 19th century concertos. Grieg, Tchaikovsky, and the Emperor for piansists (for example), and Brahms violin when the soloist is finally allowed to play!


Yes. The cadenza of the Grieg Concerto certainly is badass, besides the opening:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Harry Partch .....very badass


lol, not sure if badass, but it is an interesting piece.
This one is more badass:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Speaks for itself.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Any performance of the cadenza ossia from Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 3:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Any performance of the cadenza ossia from Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 3:


Indeed, I was going to post it.

--------------------------------------------------------

Another one: Ginastera's 'Argentinian Dance No.3'






lol, I love those sforzando bass octaves at 1:08, so maniac.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

aleazk said:


> lol, not sure if badass, but it is an interesting piece.
> This one is more badass:


I need very little encouragement

try this one - more Harry sort of ......





or even my own badass


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

To me this is badass, the piece and the performance. Well, that opening musical cursing is.

Guarneri String Quartet, Beethoven String Quartet in F minor, Op. 95 "Quartetto Serioso" 





Embedding was not allowed.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Some real **** here! The boss tellin' it like it is. He starts layin' it out big time at 1:33(variation with the cello doing those sequences, really kicks ***)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The Brahms Sextet 2nd mvt. just ended this. No. 1 badass piece.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weston said:


> To me this is badass, the piece and the performance. Well, that opening musical cursing is.
> 
> Guarneri String Quartet, Beethoven String Quartet in F minor, Op. 95 "Quartetto Serioso"
> 
> ...


The Serioso kicks serioso butt.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nominate this, posted here recently.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Nominate this, posted here recently.


I liked it.................


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

*Radio Noiseville* - Joshua Hoffine

/ptr


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

All music I like is badass music.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

aleazk said:


> Post some of the most badass pieces of music. Those pieces in which *the performer* thinks, while he/she is playing, "damn I'm good".


Anything by Lang Lang would qualify I think......


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

aleazk said:


> Post some of the most badass pieces of music. Those pieces in which the performer thinks, while he/she is playing, "damn I'm good".


I should have read this before posting! sorry...

I agree about the Lang Lang reference above, someone I always seem to have a smug "I'm a Badass" smile on his face is MTT!






/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Sibelius's* violin concerto, obviously.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Judging from the look on this woman's face at the end, I'd say she feels like she just did something pretty badass.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Vlad Horowitz looks pretty impressed with himself:


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

I think this is a terrible reading of this wickedly cool piece, but the performer (or at least the cameraman) certainly seems to think of himself as badass:


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Again, not my favorite performance of this piece... but I'll grudgingly admit it's pretty badass.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Bruckner's 8th symphony ... Nuff said!


----------

